# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of September 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month.  During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

  *** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

  *** You will receive a special title and badge

  *** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Make and eat a Vegemite sandwich  ::D:  

Be sure to report back on how it tasted!

Advanced Lucid task: Visit the Lucid Crossroads   ::D: 

[Here is a link to help you along:  http://www.lucidcrossroads.co.uk/gettingus.htm]

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Wait... so for the lucid crossroads task... we&#39;re supposed to get to the place described in the crossroads website? What if it isn&#39;t the same place, it&#39;s just created by our minds?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Great advanced task. There was a while when I was trying to get to the Crossroads. I&#39;ve gotten pretty close, too. This will give me a little more incentive to keep trying.  ::goodjob2:: 

And to megabenman: The Crossroads is created in your minds, anyway. Odds are it will be at least a Little different.

----------


## Pyrox

Vegemite is one of several yeast extract spreads sold in Australia. It is made from leftover brewers&#39; yeast extract (a by-product of beer manufacture) and various vegetable and spice additives. It is very dark reddish-brown, almost black, in color, and one of the richest sources known of Vitamin B. It&#39;s thick like peanut butter, it&#39;s very salty, and it tastes like - well let&#39;s just say that it is an acquired taste&#33; 


*How To Eat Vegemite*  

Using your favorite bread, some butter or margarine, and of course, Vegemite. 

Spread butter on a piece of toast or bread. 

Cover very thinly with Vegemite (for the optimum Vegemite sandwich you only need a dab). Dip your knife in the Vegemite, and scrape up just a bit (it will mix right in with the butter and spread easily). Some people like to "marble" the Vegemite into the butter.

Eat it open-faced and enjoy&#33; 

Source : Vegemite History


I think I&#39;ll try it this month.

----------


## DuB

I had Vegemite once, that shit tastes funky.  ::|: 

I think I&#39;ll opt for the advanced task this time. It&#39;s been a while since I tried to reach the Lucid Crossroads (I never succeeded).

----------


## Jess

> Cover very thinly with Vegemite (for the optimum Vegemite sandwich you only need a dab).[/b]



Personally I put _loads_ of it on my toast&#33;  It&#39;s Marmite in the UK by the way if anyone is wondering.  (Also - hurray Bovril are putting beef back into Bovril&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Poison Apple

YUCK vegemite tastes disgusting why oh WHY taste it in a lucid dream

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

The taste is what you expect it to be. Expect it to taste like chocolate or something.

----------


## Pyrox

Dang I had the chance to do it last night, but it slipped my mind. 

I&#39;m gunna expect it to taste salty and taste like beer. Like it might taste like.

----------


## Ev

I&#39;ve completed the advanced lucid task shortly after it was created and posted my experience in the lucid task club forum.  

I cant copy/paste my experience yet as i&#39;ve lost access to the lucid task club forum

----------


## Shadow Dreamer

i&#39;ve had vegemite heaps of times but never in my dreams i might try this to night if i get lucid

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

my goal is to do the vegimite task and if i am in a dfeep enough trance ill try and go to the lucid crossroads. 90% of my lucid dreams last a couple seconds. enough for me to eat a vegimite sandwich.

----------


## funky_chicken182

I think the lucid crossroads might be a very very advanced one. A friend of mine (who will stay unnamed) informed me not too long ago that all of his dreams have been lucid since he was 6. He is like 15 or 16 now. He also has complete control. He has tried every tuesday and thursday night to go to the lucid crossroads for the past 4 months and has not been succesfull. i think you will all find that it&#39;s going to be harder than you think.

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

> I think the lucid crossroads might be a very very advanced one. A friend of mine (who will stay unnamed) informed me not too long ago that all of his dreams have been lucid since he was 6. He is like 15 or 16 now. He also has complete control. He has tried every tuesday and thursday night to go to the lucid crossroads for the past 4 months and has not been succesfull. i think you will all find that it&#39;s going to be harder than you think.
> [/b]



It is hard but it depends who you are. people have many different skills. Visiting the Lucid Crossroads is basicly Creating a Universe in your head and accessing that small area. It is harder for some people than others. I have methods which i think would work but the only way to do it is to try so once i get in a deep LD ill try. and ill probably succeed.

----------


## AlternateReality

awesome, i was planning to go to the crossroads anyway, so i could go through one of the doors into my friends room and bring him back.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

I like the advanced task ill try it... going to WBTB tonight seeya

----------


## tai

Haven&#39;t had a LD since joining the site a few days ago, but am getting pretty close with WBTB and chocolate, neither of which I&#39;d tried before.

Am shooting for the crossroads, because the taste of Vegemite (we also call it Marmite) freaks me out deeply&#33;

----------


## akukei

I just had my first lucid dream last night, do i&#39;m definantly go try these if i do have another   ::content::  But vegemite is awful, hehe. Oh well. Wish me luck&#33;&#33;

----------


## Mguy

How do we know this place is even real as far as the Dream Realm goes?

----------


## Moonbeam

Seeker those are great.  An easy one and a hard one.

The vegemite sandwich is good for several reason. I think it is unfamiliar to most people, except from song and legend, so the process of finding it will add to the incubation.  That is, if you are going to practice IRL first, which I am going to do.  It should be good for LD because of the B vitamins.  (I did have a brewer&#39;s yeast induced LD once so this should be similar).  Then if it as bad as everyone is saying, maybe eating it before bed will be so odious and horrible it will carry over into a dream.  (How bad can it be...?)  Thanks to those who told us how to eat it, I was thinking of making it like a tuna salad sandwich, like an inch thick, like a slice of braunswager or something.

The crossrroads seems very abstract and I have enough problem with concrete goals.  Not that I am ruling it the possibility for myself.  I hope somebody gets there and tells us about it.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Man&#33;&#33;&#33;, i was so close.

I WBTB&#39;d, and i had a really vivid lucid, but when i was about to dream spin i heard scream and i looked to my left and saw a building on fire so i rushed in, and started saving Dream characters and then soon i lost lucidy

----------


## JEBOman

I was never able to actually get to the crossroads, but I have gotten to some mock-ups of it in my mind while using teleportation methods(like the spinning one). So I usually try flying, but I can never actually find it except for last night, I spent what seemed like many minutes of lucidity just flying above the clouds not exactly sure i would find it, but then all of a sudden I saw a break in the clouds and and something that looks like the reception area in it. But as I tried to fly towards it I lost control of my flight and pluged down into the couds and upon entering the clouds I woke up and was like, "Damn".

----------


## Ev

Did this on the 25th of August


I dont remember how this dream started, but I found myself lucid in this place. I was standing in the middle of a circular or semi circular area, about 300 feet in diameter (I didnt look behind me). Around the perimeter were colorful mediterranean/roman buildings a couple stories tall with red tile roofs. I was standing in the middle of a small pool/fountain about ankle deep and there was a shallow path of crystal clear bluish water extending in front of me(exactly like the thing in front of Taj Mahal but shallow). 
I&#39;ve noticed some columns around the pool I was standing in, they extended along both sides of the path. They started out small by the pool but extended higher with each next column. Somehow I knew this symbolized lucidity. They sky was clear radiant blue. The whole experience was quite weird as I felt that my mind is recreating this whole scene according to some blueprint - as I looked at the blueprint the section shown on it phased into view. Although I was lucid the whole dream took place on several levels - the visual level, the blueprint and "the real dream". I felt like what I see is a vision rather than the actual dream and if I open or close my eyes I will snap to the "real dream". The only DC that was clearly present in the dream was my sister. We spoke of something insignificant. There could&#39;ve been other DCs in the distance but I cant say for sure. Soon I was unable to maintain this whole 3 levelled dream any more and snapped to the "real dream". I found myself in the same location but without the buildings, columns or the blueprint ... Just in some empty lot with grass and gravel. I didnt take much time to look around cause I was concerned that I would forget this bizzare dream. So I woke myself up but still ended up losing a lot of detail.

This dream occured one or two nights after looking at the focus picture that vex kitten posted in the lucid task forum, but my mind took it to the entirely next level. I remember thiking "whoa, you guys did a lot to this place"

----------


## Poison Apple

YAY I DID it.
 My dream started in a pizza hut  when I noticed all the people were floating instead of walking anyway i decided to try and _ Journey_  to this Lucid crossroads to make it feel more real and reminded myself I am dreaming so anything I want WILL happen. I flew up into the clouds and an encounter with some Angels that took me back down to the Lucid Crossroads instead of being on the ground mine was pretty much the same as on the Lucid Crossroads website except it was floating on a cloud. It felt Very calm and tranquil. I saw a few other people walking in and out of "THE door and THE water" that were supposed to be there.

Then  I decided to leave and do the other things I wanted to.

----------


## Seeker

So, none of you guys saw Glad or Clem?

----------


## Callista

Advanced lucid task: Success.

From my DJ:




> 9/3/2006
> Lucid
> 
> I&#39;m in a field with a lot of trees--kind of a sparse forest--and it&#39;s daytime. "OK, I&#39;m lucid now," I say to myself. I concentrate on turning the day to night. At first it&#39;s only partially successful, but then the sky turns dark and the stars come out.
> 
> It&#39;s too dark to do much of anything here, and I know quite well that when it&#39;s dark, that means the dream could end soon, or you could fade out of lucidity. So I concentrate on trying the advanced lucid task.
> 
> I&#39;m not very good at transporting myself from scene to scene yet; in fact I&#39;ve never completely succeeded at it. I consider flying; but I&#39;m not sure if I have enough time for it, so I start spinning. I tell myself how much the Lucid Crossroads resembles Stonehenge, and pretty soon parts of it start showing up in the confused spinning scenery around me.
> 
> ...

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

......
Dream in blue.
I asked my dad to let me try vegemite just out of curisity, and in case I got a lucid dream. I ate it, and it tasted like the bread had a thin layer of liquid salt.

 :Sad:  I can&#39;t believe I didn&#39;t get lucid there......

Well, whatever, hopefully I&#39;ll be able to WILD by the end of the month and get one of the tasks done  ::|:

----------


## tai

Did not have a LD, but had a REALLY COOL false awakening, probably EVEN COOLER than visiting the crossroads.

Can I have a badge now?

----------


## akukei

Yay&#33; I did the first task in my second ever lucid dream&#33; Its a bit weird, haha. 

From my dream journal, lucid part will be in blue:





> I was floating in space, completely weightless. I had a perfectly clear view of earth and the moon. There was a large satellite next to me, it was about the same size as me, and black/purple coloured. I turned to the moon, and there was a huge comet flying at it then they collided and the earth shattered into pieces. I realized the satellite was still pointing at earth, and asked it if it was meant to capture the comet crash to relay back to earth. The satellite replied, and was like “Ah, crap – I was meant to capture that.” Immediately after the satellite stopped talking we both began to plummet into nothingness. I was planning on jumping out of the invisible force that was pulling me down when I fell past earth, but I forgot and within seconds I was falling through nothing – surrounded by black. 
> 
> -It was at this point I realize I was dreaming and became lucid.-
> 
> Falling through the blackness, the first thought that came into my head was that I should die in my dream because the blackness was boring. Maybe I would respawn somewhere interesting. I willed myself to die, and felt something very strange – but kept on falling just as before. I then remembered the lucid challenge, but I had nothing with me to make a vegemite sandwich. Then suddenly, I thought “Hey, I have magical powers in my dreams, I can make a vegemite sandwich and land on it.” So I imagined a giant piece of bread smothered in vegemite below me, and it appeared. I landed on it – somehow not getting smothered in the vegemite, and stepped off onto an invisible floor still surrounded by black. I lifted up a corner and began to eat it, the piece of bread was huge. It would have filled up the floor of about half my bedroom so after a few bites I realised maybe I should shrink it. I shrunk the vegemite sandwich to its normal size, and finished eating it. It was pretty gross – salty and sticky. After the last bite I was like “Whoo, my first lucid task complete” And woke up. 
> [/b]



Best of luck to everyone else   ::content:: 

EDIT: I&#39;m trying for a lucid dream and a visit to the crossroads tonight. Unlikley, but its worth a shot. ^^

----------


## Umbrella

Wow, great advanced task this month. I haven&#39;t had much time for lucid dreams lately, but I&#39;m about to dive right back into em again and visiting the lucid crossroads will definitly be my main goal.

Good luck everyone&#33;  ::D:

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

i did the vegimite one. i dont remember how the dream started. but i know i was in my bedroom when i becasme lucid. i knew it was a mid leel lucidity, enough where i could easily eat a vegimite sandwitch. so i went into the hall way and turn around and summoned a vegimite sandwich behing me. it was wierd. it was 2 pieces of bread with vegimite and butter and some butter on top. when i ate it it tassted like bread. i couldnt taste the butter or vegimite at all. then the strrangest thing happened. i started losing control of my dream. the sandwhich had "daish dogfood" on it. i have no idea how i knew i just did. i didntwanna tasate it so i spit it out. then a TV i never even knew was there had a shock-site face thing pop up on it. i tried to lookl away bt i knew if i wanted to continue the dream i would have to go outside. i tried to pass the tv but i saw it at the corner of my eye and woke up.

----------


## JEBOman

Alright I had a very weird dream last night, so I was in this camp/labrynth of death and I&#39;ll spare you the details of me going through the labrynth. I got to this one room and I was looking arround and running all over it(it was huge) and I couldn&#39;t find out how to get past this one room, then a former camp counceler of mine showed up and said something like, "You have to hurry up, your in last place." So I then thought wait I didn&#39;t see anyone else go into here, and I said to her, "Wait you&#39;re not supposed to be here." And I relized I was dreaming. So I asked her if she had a vegamite sandwich, and she handed me one. I ate the sandwich it was really weird, it like melted into something like a stick of butter in my mouth and had a mild salmon taste to it. I then proceeded to try and find out how to get out of this room so I can go out and do stuff and in the proccess of that I lost lucidity.

----------


## Seeker

> Did not have a LD, but had a REALLY COOL false awakening, probably EVEN COOLER than visiting the crossroads.
> 
> Can I have a badge now?
> [/b]




Sorry Tai, badges only for those people that do the lucid task.  You&#39;ll get on this month, I hope.  :smiley:

----------


## chevalier_violet

I didn&#39;t know what a vegemite sandwich was, so last night in my dream, I just made a lettuce and tomato sandwich with a bit of hummus I think. It was really delicious, do you want me to try again?

I&#39;ve had vegemite once (another reason why I didn&#39;t like Australians at the time), and it was pretty darn uh interesting. I don&#39;t remember what it tastes like though... let me know if I should give this another go.

The Purple Knight

----------


## Seeker

Yup, try again please.

Hummis is not Vegimite.  I had a hummis and lettuce sandwich one time. Stuffed it all into a pita pocket, was pretty good.  We were out Dolphin spotting off of Key West at the time.  It was prety good&#33;    :smiley:

----------


## chevalier_violet

> Yup, try again please.
> 
> Hummis is not Vegimite.  I had a hummis and lettuce sandwich one time. Stuffed it all into a pita pocket, was pretty good.  We were out Dolphin spotting off of Key West at the time.  It was prety good&#33;   
> [/b]



Hahaha ok, I thought you wanted me to make a vegetable sandwich, so I did&#33; It&#39;s weird, I hadn&#39;t LD&#39;d in months, then I almost did the task of the month on day 3.

What does that mean, going to that invented land you&#39;re talking about? I&#39;m not sure if I understand that task either. I have to go to one of the pictures on the site?

CV

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

if you havent noticed, the badges are the ones from last month

----------


## tai

> Sorry Tai, badges only for those people that do the lucid task.  You&#39;ll get on this month, I hope. 
> [/b]



Rats&#33; 

lol  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Hummis is not Vegimite.  I had a hummis and lettuce sandwich one time. Stuffed it all into a pita pocket, was pretty good.  We were out Dolphin spotting off of Key West at the time.  It was prety good&#33;   
> [/b]



You mean IRL?  You&#39;ve only eaten hummus once IRL?

Hummus is defintely not vegemite.  Hummus is ubiquitous and delicious, and vegemite is horrible (from what I&#39;ve heard) and extremely hard to find.  I&#39;ve checked all the stores in my area; luckily I&#39;m travelling next week so maybe I can find it.  Otherwise I&#39;ll have to order it off the internet.  By the time I get it, the month will be over&#33;

Sorry about the whining.  I&#39;ve been trying to do it without actually tasting it with no luck whatsoever.  I&#39;m sure it would help to eat it right before bed.

----------


## the real pieman

i have completed the advanced task, i remember walking up a hill where birds were flying and lots of different roads leading off of it , i entered by a road with buildings around me, on the hill the sun was setting and the area had an orange glow, i remember one of the other roads, it led to more hills or mountains or fields, i cant remember, but there was a song playing, it was peter gabriels - solsbury hill...i remember singing along to it, i only remember hearing the first verse, and it of describes what was happening from my point of view: 

Climbing up on Solsbury Hill
I could see the city light
Wind was blowing, time stood still
Eagle flew out of the night
He was something to observe
Came in close, I heard a voice
Standing stretching every nerve
Had to listen had no choice...

the place that i was in bore a resenblance to twilight town from kingdom hearts 2, which is a place which i have imagened to resemble paradise...i hope that this dream completes the advanced lucid task...so show me the medal and entrance into the lucid task club once again...

----------


## Mguy

I&#39;ll try to remember the Vegemite one. I went just a tad lucid last night, but for like 4 seconds. I&#39;ll tell the results if I remember.

----------


## PenguinLord13

What the heck is a vegemite sandwich? Going to the Lucid Crossroads sounds cool though. I&#39;ve sorta wanted to do it ever since joining DV, and landing on the Crossroads site through a link.

----------


## chevalier_violet

Ok, I ate not just one but two vegemite sandwiches last night. They were absolutely disgusting; I had to mentally teleport the last piece down my throat. But I did it.

I also went to a place my brain said was Lucid Crossroads. It was like a circle in the middle with doors in every direction. I went and opened a few of the doors, it was pretty neat.

----------


## Seeker

Pieman, that doesn&#39;t sound like the Crossroads to me.  Did it resemble in any way the place that was showed in the link I posted?

----------


## tai

Curses.

Attempting this task is the first time I&#39;ve tried to LD deliberately and after helping me out for years, my subconscious now seems to be trying every trick it can think of to stop me becoming lucid (including false awakenings that are so realistic, they&#39;re actually mundane).

Of course, if I just give up and forget about, I&#39;ll probaby be staring into Glad&#39;s rosewater eyes in no time&#33; lol   :wink2:

----------


## Zaphod

I visited the Lucid Crossroads on the 1st but haven&#39;t had a chance to post until now.

I became lucid and thought of the Crossroads, so I quickly found a door and imagined the Crossroads on the other side. I opened the door and walked through, and I was there&#33; I could see the blue floor, the desert, the doors, and the well, but nothing else.

I wanted to talk to Clem to increase my lucidity, but neither he nor Glad were there. I imagined he was in front of me anyway. I could feel his presence even though I couldn&#39;t see him. I shouted "Increase stability&#33;", which I think worked. I then walked to the pool and dipped my hand in. It was a little chilly, but it wasn&#39;t icy cold like it&#39;s supposed to be. Then I felt the chain mail on the side of the little structure beside the pool. I said "Increase lucity&#33;"

I walked through one of the doors to enter a new scene. I was in a room with my family, and I thought that they were there in real life and I was there from my LD. I tried to convince them that I wasn&#39;t there in RL and that I came there from my LD. I floated above my dad a little to convince them, then I woke up.

I&#39;ll definitely try to visit the Crossroads again... next time I actually want to meet Glad and Clem, and maybe sign the guestbook    :smiley:

----------


## mountain

who wants to hear my story of how i did the lucid crossroads task?
I do&#33;
anyway
so im hanging out in the finished basement of somehouse and im singing the song thunder road by bruce springsteen. (my iboom is playing on shuffle of all my ipod songs so i must assume that at this same moment thunder road was playing ont he iboom) suddenly i wonder why im singing and i become lucid, with a quick noseplug rc to seal the deal. i decided i would complete the task and i go upstairs to find a door. i walk past the couch and for no reason at all decide to set it on fire. i look over at it and outsrtech my hands in a firecasting position and a little flame appears on the couch and then just as soon goes out and a little black spot like when you burn something is where the flame was. then suddenly the words "NOMEX: fire retardent" fade into view on the couch. (i had been reading about the material that they make special forces suits out of earlier that day.) this made me very angry so i lifted up my hands and threw a giant fireball at it, which whiffed out of view and left the couch unharmed. then the words nomex fire retardent transformed into a clown face and started laughing at me. i screamed in rage and was about to throw another fireball and then remembered this was one of those things that would cause me to lose lucidity and i would be pissed when i woke up. so i stuck out my toungue at the couchclown, , then it stuck out its tounge at me, and then i turned around and walked away. i noticed the front door and i said okay this time im going to do it. so i walked right up to the door and looked at it, and tried my best to visualize the lucid crossroads, but i had trouble focusing on all the things i needed. (the tree, the desk the chairs the table) and i was only focusing on the desert and the endless sky. i opened the door and saw an unsatisfying dreamscape of old tucson and arizona and thought, okay, now the whole thing. i closed the door and pictured the whole thing. this time thou, instead of trying to imagine the whole thing by myself i sort of set my mind on autopilot and sort of thought, lucid crossroads, and let my mind fill in the blanks. I opened up the door and there it was the lucid crossroads. (the view looked kind of like it would looking onto the circle of doors from about 10 yards (same as meters basically) from behind the tree. ( i set the backround on my desktop with that picture hoping it would help me to visualize it when i got there.) so im in there, pretty pleased with myself i must admit, and i walked right over to the  circle of doors. glad and clem however, were nowhere to be seen. i remembered they might try to sneak up on me because they think there cool like that, but i didnt think they would be able to.so i plunked myself down in one of the chairs, and saw the guestbook layed out on the table. i remembered to make my mark, but there was no pen. so i bit my finger to make it bleed and wrote out mountain in blood. it was suprisingly normal though, like you could tell it was blood but it was just as legible as red pen. so i licked my finger to stop the bleeding and it stopped. i looked around for a second, and noticed the mirror, which was supposedly used for astral projection. i didnt know what it would do, and decided to stay away from it... i never really liked alice in wonderland. so i went over to the font, splashed some water in my face, and went over to one ofthe doors.before i opeed it and walked through, i sald to the door, "i wanna be where the ocean meets the sand. i went through and i was on a vacant beach with white sand. there were dolphins jumping up and down through the water and i layed down on the shoreline. i soon lost lucidity and went off doing some menial task, then woke up.

----------


## the real pieman

it did resemble it, minus the doors, the paths were not doors instead they were foot paths which if you went to the end to you would get to the place where the doors will take you...so basically it was a longer route to the same place, there was a place to sit but no fountain, and the time of the day was dusk so there was an orangy glow about the place, basically it was my interpretation of what my ideal lucid crossroads would be, it was a mixture of paradise and the lucid crossroads, and the scenery was better without the doors, there were also birds flying...i entered through a path with buildings and another road lead to fields or mountains...

----------


## Moonbeam

I can&#39;t find vegemite anywhere; I&#39;m out of the sticks and in the big city now and it is nowhere.  Somebody said something about a distributor problem.  This is inhibiting my ability to do the lucid task; I must have some before I can do it.  I guess I&#39;ll have to order it; hope I get it in time...

Anybody else (in U.S.) have any luck finding it?  Is this a nationwide shortage?

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

> I can&#39;t find vegemite anywhere; I&#39;m out of the sticks and in the big city now and it is nowhere.  Somebody said something about a distributor problem.  This is inhibiting my ability to do the lucid task; I must have some before I can do it.  I guess I&#39;ll have to order it; hope I get it in time...
> 
> Anybody else (in U.S.) have any luck finding it?  Is this a nationwide shortage?
> [/b]



Theres this one place near me that sells food and other things from around the world and they carry vegimite.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Yay I did the vegemite basic task in my 1st lucid last night (I had 2).

Lucid parts are in blue.
Vegemite part is *bolded*.

I was playing the Tiger Woods golf came or something with another friend. Of course, like in pretty much all video games I play in dreams, I was pretty much actually in it. We were playing on the course Mars, which doesn&#39;t even exist. In my dream, Mars&#39; gravity caused the ball to go up high but fall with extreme speed. My friend went first, and he shot it 90 degrees right. I shot, but for some reason my aim got screwed up and I went 45 degrees right. I shot again, and I had a perfect shot right next to the hole, but it started rolling down a very tiny hill because of the gravity. I got pissed, and I "shut" the game off. I ended up in this mall like place. Apparently there was a huge desease going around caused if you went to close to them. The desease spread and spread, and one Nurse volunteered to have the desease. Eventually, I was the only one without the desease. Then, I got really pissed at this desease because it was making everything boring, and I started thinking it was BS. I ran into this auditorium room, where everybody who was sick was (the whole mall) and I went onto the stage. I yelled "You guys are idiots, this desease is totally fake. IT DOESN&#39;T DO ANY DAMAGE TO YOU&#33;" Then, I realized I was dreaming. I ended up in my house. It was dark outside but the lights were on. I walked into the kitchen and I remembered about the vegemite task. I put some toast in the toaster, and then I remembered another thing I was going to do. Look at myself in the mirror. So I went to the bathroom and looked at myself in the mirror. I was the same as always except a little shorter. I stretched my legs or something and got back to the normal height. I ran back to the kitchen and my Grandmother was there (even though she doesn&#39;t live with me). *I took the toast out of the toaster. It felt like normal toast except it was as white as when I put it in. I asked my grandmother if we had vegemite, and she said "I&#39;m not sure, I think I can go buy some&#33;" I said no way and I burst into the fridge and saw some vegemite. I took the bread, and a knife, and opened the bottle of vegemite. It looked like a mix between peanut butter and zesty italian dressing. I put it on the bread and it tasted like salty peanuts.* Then, my other Grandmother (who lives in Israel) and my sister were jumping down the railing and hovering down. (Making fun of something I still can&#39;t do, hover or fly). I told them they were faking, so I jumped down the railing of the stairs and I saw what they were doing. They were holding onto these strings on this light to slow them down&#33; I reached the ground, and told them that they were lying. Then, I somehow sensed that the waking time was around 6 or 7 oclock, which means I&#39;m not going to be waking up soon, and I&#39;ll need to wake myself up if I don&#39;t want to forget this lucid dream. So, I woke myself up, and I woke up ultra happy.

----------


## tai

Sort-of yay&#33;

Had a brief LD and remembered that I had to go to the crossroads - unfortunately, I had to get up at that point, so didn&#39;t get there. But I remembered to do it, so I&#39;m pretty confident that I&#39;ll get there next time I&#39;m Lucid.  Fingers crossed...

BTW, the Guestbook thing is really interesting.  No-one has really mentioned reading the names in it or writing their own name (except mountain, who wrote it in blood *hail rock n&#39; roll*  ::wink::  ). 

Anyone else check out the Guestbook?

----------


## Vex Kitten

I&#39;m heading straight for the guestbook when I get there. That&#39;s what interests me the most. Want to see what&#39;s written in it and leave my autograph to hopefully be seen by those who come after.    ::content::

----------


## Stoat

Does it have to be a vegemite sandwich, or can it just be vegemite? I like to eat vegemite straight from the container (yes, I&#39;m from Australia), and just wondering, you know, out of curiosity?

----------


## Seeker

Sorry about the delay getting your badges out.  I am out of the country and have VERY limitted access or time right now.  I&#39;ll return this weekend and hopefully get caught up.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I almost... ALMOST... made it to the Crossroads last night. 
The scene of it from high above had just began forming from my HI... someone walked into my bedroom and woke me up. 

*sniffles* 

 ::blue::  




I&#39;m not saying it counts but it was close. any prizes for an almost accomplished task?
 ::wink::

----------


## Wolfie

I did the Vegemite task&#33;

I was standing on top of a hill next to a tollbooth. I looked down and saw a hand sticking out the ground holding a sign. I read the sign and learnt the the hand belonged to the owner of the tollbooth. They didn&#39;t like going outside so had build a house underground instead. This struck me as odd, so I did an RC and became lucid. I spent a little while hanging around thinking what to do (I tried dreamspinning, didn&#39;t work. I tried staring at my palm to give the world detail and that did work.) Then I remembered the vegemite. So I turn around and there is a pot of vegemite floating in midair. I picked it up and a slice of bread and knife appeared too. I scooped out some vegemite (it was pale pink for some reason) spread it on the bread, folded the bread in half and ate. I only got a couple of bites before waking up but I remember that it tasted exactly like paté. I have never seen or tasted vegemite so that probably explains it.
Do I pass?

----------


## Lars

If only I could actually make myself lucid dream...  :Sad:

----------


## italianmonkey

vegemite tastes shoe polish&#33; who is the sadist who invents those tasks?
uh well. dunno if i&#39;ll try it

----------


## Seeker

Pieman, I said I&#39;d go easy on this one, so, I&#39;ll let you have it.

Vex Kitten, close, but not quite enough.  Maybe tonight?   ::D:

----------


## Point

My two cents   :smiley:    : 

Attempt #1 (five nights ago) This was the first lucid in which I found myself near the sea. So the first thing I tried was swiming. Didn&#39;t feel much like the sea, though. It wasn&#39;t cold, there were no waves in it and staying afloat wasn&#39;t a problem. Anyway my objective was to reach the Lucid Crossroads. It would be time consuming to go look for a door, so I thought I&#39;d dive and later come out from that pool in the reception area. Taking underwater breathing for a granted dream aspect I very soon found myself choking with water.   ::?:   It was then that my surroundings turned pitch plack. I hurriedly swam forward for a short distance, then tryed to imagine climbing out of that small pool. Everything remained black. Then I lost the feel of my "dream body" and stood up in the bathtub, coughing out water. I felt very dizzy and my throat was very sour from drinking all of that soapy water. I stumbled out of the bathtub, shocked by having nearly drowned at home.   :Eek:   It was a bad idea to go take a bath that tired, I concluded. That was the most _interesting_ false awakening I have ever had.   ::wink::  

Attempt #2 (two nights ago) This time things went smoother.   ::content::   I headed for the nearest house of a rural village. By the time I reached it, it&#39;s door was gone. As I thought about pushing in a section of the wall in order to make a passageway, I found that wall to be missing as well. The former house now seemed to be some sort of a hay container. Not bothered much I thought of the Lucid Crossroads and lunged into the pile of hay in an attemp to change the scene. When I stabilised the new surroundings I found myself to be in the Lucid Dojo. There were statues and some other object placed around me in the room, a bit like a museum exhibition. I looked at a  one meter tall elephant statue, which was black like the other statues, yet covered with patterns of golden lines. It didn&#39;t give the place the oriental feel that I would have expected. The reception area should be just down the stairs and then down a hall. I tried to reach it, but the suspense killed me before I could get there.   ::|:   I have to work on that.

----------


## tai

All tunnel, no light.   ::?:

----------


## italianmonkey

seen the crossroad site
O&#39;s arena is more beautiful  :tongue2:

----------


## tai

My dead cat stopped me reaching the crossroads last night.

I was successfully WILDing, and had drifted down and sideways through the bed, landing gently on the floor of my bedroom. 

I stood up, all ready to go to the crossroads, when my cat started miaowing at me from the bed.  I went over and scratched him on the head. I stood there looking at him, considering the wider meaning of what was happening. Being that the cat died three weeks ago, that is.

Im fully Lucid at this point and the environment  in particular the sound of the cat -  is absolutely real.  I can even see myself sleeping in bed. So the possibilities that go through my mind are:

1. This is just a dream. The cat is being made up by my mind. Cool.
2. This is an OBE.  I am on the astral plane, interacting with the spirit of my dead cat. Cool, but creepy.
3. My cat never died, in fact he has spent three weeks dragging himself back from the vet.  Creepy, not cool.
4. A neighborhood cat has jumped through my window while I was sleeping, and the sound he is making is filtering into my dream.  Not cool or creepy, in fact considering the realism of the sound, this is very probable.

Things got a little muddled at this point and I woke up.  Of course, there was no cat.  

Im still getting used to the immediate realism of the WILD  in particular the audio.  Its actually quite mind-boggling how the WILD, as opposed to a regular DILD, seems to sit exactly on the borderline between the waking world and the dream world.

But yay anyway, because I finally got the WILD to work properly.  And when I see my dead cat in future, I will pat him on the head and say hello, then go look for a red door.   ::wink::

----------


## Seeker

Congrats on the WILD.  Those things are probably one of the WILDest things in lucid dreaming.  Sorry about the dead cat  :Sad:

----------


## trogdor1134

i reached the description of the crossroads. i was in a wierd dream in which i found a dog that was actually a crocodile, anyway so i got my lucidity by relizing crocodiles dont eat through wood . long story. anyway i tried to go to the crossroads.  I had a marble ground with a huge firepit filled with water.  there were several doors. i tried to open them but they were locked. i am P Oed. what does this mean? was i not trying hard enough? was i trying to hard?????????? oh well i will try again tonight and maybe the vegimite very soon.

----------


## akukei

Finally&#33; After all month i&#39;ve completexd the avanced task&#33; If you think it counts  :tongue2: 

From my dreamjournal:





> I was standing in some bushland, next to a valley. It was a hot dry day, and i was quite bored. I then remembered the luid task.
> &#39;Why not try and visit the crossroads?&#39; i said to myself
> I levitated in the air a bit, the bush extended in all directions. I flew ap abit higher, then accross the valley looking for a patch of desert. Not after long, i saw a long yellow-coloured streak in the bushland and swooped down through the air to it. I could feel the sun on my back as i landed near the dojo and walked over to the pool and mirror area. I tried to cliomb up onto the round platform, i could see Clem standing next to the pool and glad behind the desk, but as soon as i pulled myself onto the platform the dream was shrouded in a thik white mist untill i could feel myself lying in bed. [/b]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

09/25/2006
_"First Peek at the Crossroads"_

In the last dream, the first thing I could remember was being one of the TMNT. Pretty sure I was Leo. We were on a long NYC street with tall buildings on either side. It was night time, and everything looked as detailed as a live-action movie, but the background and atmosphere were colored like a surreal CGI movie. At the far end of this long street, what seemed to be miles away, was a massive, red, Japanese-styled building that towered into the sky. The four of us took off toward the building, using combinations of all types of ninja moves to get from here to there; climbing fire escapes, jumping rooftop to rooftop, wall running high over the city street – all kinds of cool shit.(It was kinda like the trailer for the new CGI movie) Finally, I stopped at the edge of the last rooftop on the block, looking out over a long field which separated us from the Japanese building that was lighting up the night like a huge Vegas casino. 
I stood there looking at the sky, which was a sort of neon purple, when I suddenly realized I was dreaming. The first thing I did was try to think of what to do. I’d known I planned on doing _something_, but what was it? I figured I’d have some fun while I was thinking, though, so I dove straight off of the top of the building, holding my fists down in front of me and speeding toward the ground. I broke through the earth and burrowed deep into the rocks below. As I was traveling through the ground, I suddenly remembered what it was I was trying to do. The Task&#33; I have to get to the Crossroads&#33; I wasn’t about to risk teleporting, so I figured my best bet would be to fly there.
I changed direction and arced back upward, busting back up through the ground and streaking straight up into the (still nighttime) sky, leaving a long trail of dust behind me. When I broke through the cloud-cover, it was still the dead of night. I could see the stars above and all the clouds were below me. As I was flying, I thought about the Crossroads. I remembered that it’s usually (always?) daytime there. Turning night into day would be my best bet. So, using the clouds below me as a veil, I shot myself straight down toward them, still holding my fists down below me like Superman - flying probably as fast as I’ve ever flown, but aimed straight down.
As I broke through the clouds, I could see the ground, and it was instantly day time. I was soaring down out of the heavens like a meteor and I could see that there was nothing but vast desert coming rushing up toward me. In the dead center of this desert, I could see the large grey disc. It was the reception area of the Crossroads. More details began coming into view as I plunged out of the sky…
….And, of course, just as I was beginning to thinking about landing on the grey stone surface, I woke up.  :Sad:  

DOES IT COUNT???
 ::bowdown:: 

Edit:




> seen the crossroad site
> O&#39;s arena is more beautiful 
> [/b]



 ::teeth::  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
Thanks, Monkey&#33;

----------


## tai

Okay, this is a bit embarrassing, but here goes.

I had a full-on WILD last night and I couldn&#39;t get to the crossroads.  

I tried to spin there twice, and landed up in arbitrary desert-like locations.  Twice I had to run away from DCs who were trying to distract me.  I looked for a door, but couldn&#39;t find one that opened onto the crossroads.  I even looked for that little brass badge and couldn&#39;t find one. (I resorted to emptying my pockets looking for the thing - no badge, but of course I had my keys, wallet and cellphone. lol).  

Eventually I gave up and decided to do other stuff.  I feel like I&#39;ve been focussing on getting to the crossroads so much that its actually developed into a kind of mental block.

But I&#39;m not giving up yet. I&#39;m just going to take it a bit slower and not do any spinning, because it seems to throw all kinds of random variables into the dream. The two things I didn&#39;t try were going through a mirror and flying there - I&#39;m still working on my flying, but it is a possibility.

As the month end looms...   ::shock::    lol

----------


## Vector88

I wonder what the possibilities are of me becoming lucid tonight and completing the task on the last day, with almost no lucid experience (and no induced lucidity to date&#33 :wink2: 

 ::mrgreen:: 

Should be an interesting night ahead.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

I&#39;m going for it too.  I was thinking we had two nights left but I guess this is it.  Come on, vegemite sandwich; I heard the song this morning on the radio, that has to be a good omen...even tho I never did find a damn can of vegemite.

(Vector88 I&#39;m sure you have just a good a chance as me...I&#39;m rooting for you too...)

EDIT:  Hey I just saw you are from Australia--you have an advantage&#33;

----------


## Vector88

&#39;twas a no-go... Didn&#39;t sleep very well and only had a vague RC. Oh well, I&#39;ll keep these tasks in the back of my mind for when I start being able to have LDs.  ::content:: 

*Moonbeam*: I guess I do, I have Vegemite every now and again. I actually tried having two sandwiches last night before I went to bed for the B Vitimins and also to try and get that idea into my head... Didn&#39;t seem to work.  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> &#39;twas a no-go... Didn&#39;t sleep very well and only had a vague RC. Oh well, I&#39;ll keep these tasks in the back of my mind for when I start being able to have LDs.  [/b]



I guess September is over in Australia.  I have one more night.  Woowee I could wear the badge for one day if I do it tonight.





> I guess I do, I have Vegemite every now and again. I actually tried having two sandwiches last night before I went to bed for the B Vitimins and also to try and get that idea into my head... Didn&#39;t seem to work. 
> [/b]



Unbelievable&#33;  I thought that would have worked for sure.

----------


## Shifani

Okay. This is actually the first time I&#39;ve tried out a &#39;lucid task&#39;, as in something assigned by someone else. So I ate the Vegemite sandwich standing next to the..ahem.. Crossroads last night. Hypothetically let&#39;s say the Crossroads are for real in another realm, how do you even know you actually were there anyway? It could have just been your brain creating the image in the dream couldn&#39;t it? 
I saw Ray Charles at the Crossroads; what the phuque?   :Eek:

----------


## italianmonkey

i arrived to see the desert. just while it all was fading for the umpteenth time  ::?: 
damn&#33; i crossed about a dozen doors to reach that damn place, even my dad&#39;s terrible secret door that managed to work in a more violent way than ever... and did i succeed a single one? 
NAY&#33;
grunt....

----------


## Moonbeam

September is a failure for me.  I&#39;m ready for October.

----------

